#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 內文編輯後的連結會錯誤

## 湯姆安德森

無意間得知以前的文章內文連結失效....
在進行修正和新增YouTube連結時，發現新增時沒問題，代碼也都正確


但是當我儲存更改文章後，回到文章要測試時，YouTube連結不但沒有嵌入內文，第二個連結還會自己跳掉
第一個連結正常


第二個連結自己跳掉


WHY？
該文章連結

----------

